# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Конфигурации от ПАЛТУСОВ

## vinsernik

*
ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ РЕЛИЗОВ, ВКЛЮЧАЯ ТЕКУЩИЕ ВЕРСИИ*
*
ПАЛТУСОВ: HoReCo. Рабочая столовая, питание сотрудников
ПАЛТУСОВ: Рыбопереработка: производство, оперативный учет и планирование
ПАЛТУСОВ: Мебельный салон
ПАЛТУСОВ: Ресторан
ПАЛТУСОВ: Ресторан HoReCa
ПАЛТУСОВ: Розничная и оптовая торговля
ПАЛТУСОВ: Типография
*

----------

Anar530 (17.03.2017), doktornitro (07.02.2014), fardonuz (09.01.2017), ivc411 (18.05.2021), shamanbys (29.08.2019)

----------


## mbato

на почту mbato@ya.ru
У меня есть обновления 2.1.1.5 и 2.1.2.1

----------

doktornitro (07.02.2014)

----------


## MaeXtro

прошу для ознакомления Палтусов Ресторан, если можно с доками

----------


## vitek852456

Есть ли у кого свежие релизы данной программы?

----------


## MaeXtro

Пришлю на почту

----------


## vitek852456

89051093065@mail.ru

----------


## vitek852456

а релиз какой?

----------


## kompegs

Я бы тоже не отказался 
123452@rambler.ru

----------


## сергей71

я бы тоже не отказался 5403@mail.ru

----------


## kvant

можете пожалуйста и нам выслать kvant_v@ukr.net

----------


## Arzu

можете пожалуйста и мне выслать inxotep470@mail.ru

----------


## Arzu

пришлите мне пожалуйста Руководство пользователя для Конфигурация "Компания Палтусов: Ресторан"
inxotep470@mail.ru

----------


## yakoff

Добрый день!
Пожалуйста, вышлите релиз на адрес tot_boy@mail.ru

----------


## MaeXtro

На paltusov.ru есть и демо, и документация и свежий релиз можно найти

----------


## MrKun

пришлите мне пожалуйста Руководство пользователя для Конфигурация "Компания Палтусов: Ресторан"
на mrvkun@mail.ru, облазил весь сайт ... нету

----------


## Ukei

> На paltusov.ru есть и демо, и документация и свежий релиз можно найти


 - На самом деле? В разделе Скачать ни обновления, ни демки нет.

----------


## MaeXtro

Вы правы! Сайт изменился и ссылка на демку и ftp исчезла.

С инструкцией и релизом могу помочь. Пишите!

С 10.11.2010 запущен демо (не обновляется) сервер, где можно посмотреть возможности программы.

Соединение по RDP
IP: 91.191.229.2 
Login: 1C
Password: Pa$$word

----------


## fardonuz

пришлите мне пожалуйста Руководство пользователя для Конфигурация "Компания Палтусов: Ресторан" на почту fardonuz@gmail.com

----------


## MrKun

1. Проводником (Explorer) подключиться к ftp://91.191.229.2
2. В окне запроса, ввести пользователя restoran и пароль rest


Цитирую ответ А.Палтусова

на фтп-шке уже разберетесь :)

----------

fardonuz (11.01.2017), irinovna (27.07.2017), kiberlepila (13.02.2017), Ukei (28.03.2017)

----------


## MaeXtro

+1
Если автор не против публикации FTP, то там действительно есть все. Но имейте ввиду, доки сильно устарели и без помощи внедрить вряд ли удастся. Если что, обращайтесь)

----------


## MaeXtro

в посте #19 есть ftp автора программы, там все актуально!!!

----------

irinovna (27.07.2017), Tatum (04.04.2017)

----------


## Tatum

Спасибо,а может быть еще подскажите у меня в ресторане палтусов не работает Frontofice требует пароль,можно что то сделать?Благодарю.

----------


## MaeXtro

> Спасибо,а может быть еще подскажите у меня в ресторане палтусов не работает Frontofice требует пароль,можно что то сделать?Благодарю.


Предприятие - Пользователи - Код или карта доступа.
(См.в мануале - настройка!)

----------


## viardeo

Добрый день, пришлите если у кого есть руководство пользователя на viardeo@yandex.ru Запросил у разработчика, не дают. Спасибо

----------


## MaeXtro

там же на ftp см.выше

----------


## irinovna

Добрый день! Подскажите, можно ли из программы распечатать этикетку со штрих-кодом (принтер печати штрих-кодов)?

----------


## paltusov

> 1. Проводником (Explorer) подключиться к ftp://91.191.229.2
> 2. В окне запроса, ввести пользователя restoran и пароль rest
> 
> 
> Цитирую ответ А.Палтусова
> 
> на фтп-шке уже разберетесь :)


Разработчик поменял пароль!

----------


## skynetiir

Всем привет. Есть у кого инструкция? Можете скинуть на skynetiir@mail.ru

----------


## OptX

Всем привет. Есть у кого инструкция? Можете скинуть на optx@mail.ru

----------


## OptX

> Разработчик поменял пароль!


тоесть скачивать бесполезно?

----------


## АлександрМедве

Здравствуйте , можно пожалуйста тоже скинуть новые релизы для обновления программы ? me.sanya2010@yandex.ru

----------

__irina (28.04.2018)

----------


## __irina

Присоединяюсь к просьбе. Скиньте, пожалуйста, новые релизы на mailbox_irina@mail.ru

----------


## Anar530

Добрый день 
Хочу изменить форму макета в товарном чеке  но самого макета не могу найти смотрел в конфигураторе общие макеты , документы->макеты но не нашло 
Помогите пожалуйста  как мне это делать 
Заранее благодарен

----------


## Anar530

Спасибо всем сам нашло

----------


## Татьяна Иванюк

Доброе утро. Есть ли у кого нибудь руководство пользователя, пришлите пожалуйста на почту Ivanyktatyana@mail.ru. Спасибо.

----------


## pv94384

Доброе утро. Есть ли у кого нибудь руководство пользователя, пришлите пожалуйста на почту pv94384@mail.ru. Спасибо.

----------


## АлександрМедве

Здравствуйте. Можно тоже скинуть Руководство пользователя по "Палтусов. ресторан."

----------


## АлександрМедве

Здравствуйте. Можно тоже скинуть Руководство пользователя по "Палтусов. ресторан." me.sanya2010@yandex.ru

----------


## wikki

а можно и мне релиз 
vicylya1313@mail.ru

----------


## __irina

А ftp можно на денечек открыть? Если нет, то присоединяюсь к страждущим. Скиньте, пожалуйста, новый релиз на mailbox_irina@mail.ru

----------


## Nick93

здравствуйте! Скажите нужно решение Ресторан компании палтусов. Кто нибудь может поделиться? Пришлите сообщение на почту: kraniko@yandex.ru

----------


## Nick93

если есть свежее можете мне прислать kraniko@yandex.ru

----------


## stnx

Есть ли обработка для онлайн-касс? Поделитесь, пожалуйста (возможно за донат, но это в личку)

----------


## Ukei

- Сборник релизов *ПАЛТУСОВ: Ресторан*: http://www.unibytes.com/folder/jXi.2dMtMZEB

----------

Denis_cfo (29.06.2019), Sansk (05.09.2018), __irina (27.08.2018)

----------


## MrDemo

Инструкция есть к этому чудо?

----------


## Ukei

> Инструкция есть к этому чудо?


 - Есть, в установке 2.2.1.5 в сборнике релизов.

----------


## Snowww

Здравствуйте, есть ли актуальная обработка, для онлайн кассы атола ? zetox-2010@mail.ru

----------


## cobirke1

Здравствуйте, есть ли у кого-нибудь обработки для фр? Обновили релиз, теперь старая самописная не работает, ошибки выдает

----------


## cobirke1

На данный момент 8.3 палтусов 2.2.3.20

----------


## __irina

А больше обновлений не будет? Последний выложен Paltusov_2.2.3.162. Хотелось бы посвежее с помощником перехода на 20%

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ПАЛТУСОВ: HoReCo. Рабочая столовая, питание сотрудников", релиз 2.2.2.126*

Файл конфигурации CF + Рук-во пользователя:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ПАЛТУСОВ: Рыбопереработка: производство, оперативный учет и планирование", релиз 3.0.0.1*

Файл конфигурации CF:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ПАЛТУСОВ: Мебельный салон", релиз 2.0.1.8*

Файл конфигурации CF:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ПАЛТУСОВ: Ресторан", релиз 2.2.3.20*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ПАЛТУСОВ: Ресторан HoReCa", релиз 2.2.2.029*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ПАЛТУСОВ: Ресторан HoReCa", релиз 2.2.3.021*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ПАЛТУСОВ: Розничная и оптовая торговля", релиз 2.1.4.78*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ПАЛТУСОВ: Розничная и оптовая торговля с ЕГАИС", релиз 2.1.4.90*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ПАЛТУСОВ: Типография", релиз 1.1.0.3*

Файл конфигурации CF:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ПАЛТУСОВ: Типография", релиз 1.1.0.4*

Файл конфигурации CF:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

altersoft (20.03.2019), LeaderFox (05.03.2019), pkp75 (11.08.2019), tak_tak777 (17.10.2021)

----------


## LeaderFox

Добрый день. Может кто сбросить на почту ardent.fox@gmail.com последнее обновление или релиз Розничная и оптовая торговля с ЕГАИС или Палтусов: Розничная торговля для 8.2? Заранее благодарю.

----------


## __irina

Может кто выручит с Конфигурацией "Компания Палтусов: Ресторан" последний релиз на почту mailbox_irina@mail.ru

----------


## Vechas

Не подскажите, номер последнего релиза конфигурации "Компания Палтусов: Ресторан".

----------


## __irina

Не подскажут, похоже здесь уже никто не помогает...

----------


## Folko85

Номер последнего релиза всегда на сайте же
https://www.paltusov.ru/programmnye-...panii-paltusov

----------


## Ukei

> Не подскажите, номер последнего релиза конфигурации "Компания Палтусов: Ресторан".


 - Вчера добавил несколько недостающих релизов в ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ, ссылку см. в 1-м сообщении темы.

----------


## Anar530

Добрый день 
кто не будь знает как редактировать шаблон чека ?

----------


## bubba

Можете поделиться последней обработкой для онлайн касс в ЛС. Спасибо.

----------


## NT_alone

Всем привет! Поделитесь релизом и документацией пожалуйста на Neutrion1985@gmail.com
Либо помогите разобраться https://youtu.be/8QaZw171Ib4

----------


## NT_alone

Все привет! Палтусов ресторан - руководство пользователя нигде не нашел. Если у кого есть поделитесь инфой. Спасибо.
Neutrion1985@gmail.com

----------


## Voron_Live

Есть у кого-то возможность выложить (прислать в ЛС) обработку для Штрих ККТ онлайн? Буду очень признателен!

----------


## krava_vlad

Может кто выручит с Конфигурацией "Компания Палтусов: Ресторан" последний релиз на почту

----------


## __irina

Тогда и мне, пожалуйста, тоже последний релиз на почту, очень-очень надо....

----------


## krava_vlad

Я нашел последний релиз нhttps://softoroom.net/topic85841s930...9&#entry547909

----------


## __irina

Он не последний... ссылка ведет на сборник релизов, который есть на первой странице...

----------


## krava_vlad

в сборнике что на первой странице нет релиза 
Ресторан HoReCa
Компания Палтусов
www.paltusov.ru (2.2.4.3)

----------


## __irina

Есть, последние релизы именно 2.2.4.1, 2.2.4.2 и 2.2.4.3. Они были добавлены еще в прошлом году. Актуальный релиз 2.2.4.26 от 05.02.2020.

----------


## krava_vlad

Есть но не первой этой ветки. Есть в ветке https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....B%D0%9A%D0%98!

----------


## __irina

Да какая разница где сборник, все равно релиз 2.2.4.3 от этого более актуальным не станет...

----------

krava_vlad (15.05.2020)

----------


## krava_vlad

> Да какая разница где сборник, все равно релиз 2.2.4.3 от этого более актуальным не станет...


Вполне согласен. Может есть у кого новее релиз - поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## OJleG

Здравствуйте обработка на патлусов ресторан для онлайн касс ест у кого????

----------


## АлександрМедве

Есть , но прошлогодняя, могу скинуть. 
напишите на почту am@it-biz.pro

----------


## ed55

1с ресторан Палтусов как установить время и тариф биллиардного стола

----------


## jimston

Добрый вечер! Пришлите мне пожалуйста Руководство пользователя для Конфигурация "Компания Палтусов: Ресторан" на почту miajim@mail.ru

----------


## aldnaovdm

Если можно и мне Руководство на xdrive5500@gmail.com

----------


## Zerg118

Поделитесь обработкой для онлайн касс Палтусов, пожалуйста

----------


## JEYHUNJEYHUN

Всем доброго времени суток. Помогите пожалуйста кто может. Нужна конфигурация Палтусова Ресторан. У самого имеется, но он поврежден. Буду благодарен. Почта: office-1@mail.ru

----------


## FoX4502

Добрый вечер! Пришлите мне пожалуйста Руководство пользователя и администратора для Конфигурация "Компания Палтусов: Ресторан" на почту nesterov_fox@mail.ru
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Rusbig

Доброго дня!
Кто то может помочь с актуальными ссылками на:
Конфигурация "ПАЛТУСОВ: Рыбопереработка: производство, оперативный учет и планирование", релиз 3.0.0.1

или скинуть на почту rusbigshen@gmail.com

----------


## Нурсултан03

Доброго дня!
Поделитесь пожалуйста свежим релизом ПАЛТУСОВ: Ресторан. nursultan030392@mail.ru Заранее благодарен

----------


## Нурсултан03

Доброго дня!
Поделитесь пожалуйста свежим релизом ПАЛТУСОВ: Ресторан. nursultan030392@mail.ru Заранее благодарен

----------


## Anar530

Доброго дня!
Кто то может помочь с новым релизом:
Конфигурация ПАЛТУСОВ: HoReCa ресторан или ресторан
anar_bagirov@hotmail.com

----------


## __irina

День добрый!
Очень нужен релиз ПАЛТУСОВ: Ресторан. Можно и прошлогодний : mailbox_irina@mail.ru 
Выручайте. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## __irina

День добрый!
Очень нужен релиз ПАЛТУСОВ: Ресторан. Можно и прошлогодний : mailbox_irina@mail.ru 
Выручайте. Заранее благодарю.

----------

